# Rocky Mountain Furry Convention 2010



## Maddrow (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone going? :3


----------



## hlfb (Mar 5, 2010)

I've considered it, but I dunno.  I heard its hard to find parking downtown and that's just a deal killer for me.


----------



## DLNorton (Mar 9, 2010)

hlfb said:


> I've considered it, but I dunno.  I heard its hard to find parking downtown and that's just a deal killer for me.



Actually, it won't be downtown this time, so there maybe more parking to find. I think the Double Tree has ample parking...but don't quote me on it.


----------



## DLNorton (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm probably going this time around. I'm no fursuiter...just an artist..


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 10, 2010)

where is it?


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> where is it?


 
Doubletree Hotel Denver 
3203 Quebec Street 
Denver, Colorado 80207

and I think Im going to go, my sister lives near there. 

Catilda Lily, please stop crying, Im all wet down here


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

whats the registration cost?


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> whats the registration cost?



Attending $35.00   Sponsor $100.00   Patron $200.00   Super Patron $500.00
lol easy way
also    http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/


----------



## DLNorton (Mar 20, 2010)

*RE: Non-Fursuiter Gathering during RMFC in Lakewood, Co.*

I may have one at my place since I'm 10-15 minutes from the actual con.  We'll BBQ, play loud music, talk about art, have my own art  show/gallery..embibe in adult beverages..then at 2am, be kicked out by  the cops..!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_(Hey  wait a minute officer..I live here!!)_

You can wear a  fursuit in my house, but expect my * big  dogs* to *a)* either attack  you thinking it's a police dog training suit ..or *b)* whiz on it, ..or *c)* my chihuahua will deafen you with  his constant barking at you.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will be memorable!!
Also...you  can pass out here if you get too wasted..just keep in mind, that if you  do, I _(or anyone)_ will use  your face as a sketch pad.

..and 21 or over..just in case..

Side note. speaking of sketches.. I  will be doing freebie sketches for anyone who comes to this dirty little  soiree!!

_(Oh..and no puking in  the house..wife just said)_


----------



## Itsuya (Mar 23, 2010)

I might be going  Bunch of friends want me to go.. XD; Im a fursuiter


----------

